# Ultrasound pic of pregnant poodle



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I was lucky enough to be there when my puppy's mama was x rayed. It was so, so cool to see and have the vet show each pup. For a second I thought this was her picture lol, looks very similar. But then I counted and this mama has more visible babies. Thanks for sharing! 

Also just a note about the title of the post, this is actually an x ray, the ultrasound pictures are mostly black with a little blob, which is the sac holding the puppy. They are usually done early on in the pregnancy to confirm pregnancy, before the babies are very developed. Then the x Ray is taken during the last week to give a better count of how many babies and to make sure that things look good for delivery.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting, that’s fun to see.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Can the puppies gender be known from the X-ray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Vita said:


> I thought this was interesting enough to share. It's a litter of in utero Spoos.


Now that’s a lot of babies!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

doditwo said:


> Can the puppies gender be known from the X-ray?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything I have ever read or researched has said no. Lol I was absolutely dying to know with my puppy's litter, I had been waiting an agonizing 8 months at this point. I was so worried it would be all males. Turned out there was only one boy! When the first puppy was born and I got a picture sent to me, saying it was a girl, I cried! That girl ended up being our puppy.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Not that I have ever seen. Depending on the quality of the x-ray, it can be hard enough just making sense of the skulls and spines! Male dogs do have a bone in their penis, but I can't imagine it would ever be visible on a puppy x-ray. 



doditwo said:


> Can the puppies gender be known from the X-ray?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Verve said:


> Not that I have ever seen. Depending on the quality of the x-ray, it can be hard enough just making sense of the skulls and spines! Male dogs do have a bone in their penis, but I can't imagine it would ever be visible on a puppy x-ray.



Thanks. I know my question was a bit weird. I’m on a waiting list for a girl puppy with three folks ahead of me also waiting for girls so I’m as antsy as a dog with fleas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow that is a belly full of puppies, so cool.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Doditwo wishing you luck. Has the xray been done yet? Or do they have a tentative count from the ultrasound? You just never know what will happen with the genders. I have heard of all kinds of crazy scenarios!


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Doditwo wishing you luck. Has the xray been done yet? Or do they have a tentative count from the ultrasound? You just never know what will happen with the genders. I have heard of all kinds of crazy scenarios!



I haven’t asked. There’s still another month of pregnancy to go. Given this is a minipoo and I’m 4th on the list for a girl puppy I’d have to be very lucky. But my breeder will have another litter in spring and I’ll be first in line then.
The only real reason I want a girl is that I want to hold off spaying until she has passed one menses. With boy dogs it’s more challenging to manage waiting a year since many training & socialization groups understandably don’t want unspayed males and I don’t want to deal with marking. Basically I don’t feel I know enough about male puppy issues.
I’ve probably gone off topic.. apologies to the OP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

You're supposed to count the spines as skulls can blend in. I think I see 7 spines for sure...maybe 8?


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

The X-ray is a beautiful photo, when I enlarged it to see the little spines blueroan mentions the detail and beauty blew me away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

